# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  تاريخ عشائر الحمامره ( الحموري ، ابو حمور ، ابو حسان ، حيمور

## معاذ ملحم

عشيرة الحمامرة في بيت راس و السلط وأقرباءهم آل الحموري في الخليل .....

كان أجدادُهم من جُندِ بطل حطين ومحرر القدس صلاح الدين الأيوبي , وقد استقرَّ قسمٌ منهم في الخليل بعد الانتصار الذي أجراه الله عزَّ وجلَّ للجيش الإسلامي بقيادة البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي في معركة حطين التي أعقبها تحرير القدس الشريف من احتلال جيوش الفرنجة , ولكنَّ كثيرا منهم اضطرُّوا إلى الارتحال من الخليل إلى الكرك بعد اجتياح المغول لبلاد الشام في عام 658 هجرية - 1260 م , فسكنَ قسمٌ منهم في الكرك في بلدة المنشية التي صارت تعرفُ باسم منشية أبو حمور , ثمَّ لم يلبثوا أن ارتحلوا من المنشية إلى السلط , وسكنَ قسمٌ في بيت راس القريبة من إربد , وسكنَ قسمٌ في بلدة جبع بفلسطين , وبقي قسمٌ في الخليل ومن أعقابهم تشكلت عشيرة آل الحموري الخليلية . ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) لمؤلفه الباحث ياسين صالح أبو حمور أنَّ العشائر التي تحملُ أسماء أبو حمور و الحموري و الحمامرة تنحدرُ في جذورها من قبيلة حِمْيَر التي ينقلُ كتابُ (موسوعة القبائل العربية ) لمؤلفه عبد عبد الروضان عن القائد الروماني إيليوس جالوس الذي جرَّد حملة عسكرية على جنوبي بلاد العرب في عام 25 قبل الميلاد قوله إنَّ قبيلة حِمْيَر هم أوفر القبائل عددا في جنوب الجزيرة العربية , ويذكرُ الروضان أنَّ الحِمْيَريين كانوا يحكمون الجزءَ الأكبرَ من جنوبي بلاد العرب من البحر الأحمر (بحر القلزم) والمحيط الهندي إلى حضرموت إلى جانبٍ من الساحل الإفريقي الشرقي , وكانت مدينة ظِفار (عُمان) عاصمة الدولة الحميرية , ومن أشهر ملوك حِمْيَر سيف بن ذي يزن الحِمْيَري الذي حارب الأحباشَ وطردهم من اليمن بمعونة الفرس .

ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) أنَّ حمامرة السلط ينحدرون من نسل جدِّهم حسين الأول الذي انتقل إلى السلط من الكرك (المنشية) بعد الغزو المغولي في عام 658 1260م , واستقرَّ في قلعةِ السلط التي يُطلقُ على أحد أبراجها اسم برج أبو حمور إلى جانب أسماء برج الحاج وبرج حسين الصبح وبرج خيار.

ويذكرُ المؤرِّخُ محمود العابدي أسماء عدد من شيوخ السلط الذين قاوموا القائد المصري إبراهيم باشا عندما هاجم قلعة السلط عام 1249هجرية - 1832م وهم الشيخ حسين العلي أبو حمُّور , وحسين الصبح جدُّ الفواعير في عين الباشا , ومحمود الحاج جدُّ عبد الحليم النمر العربيات, ومحمد سلامة الحاج جدُّ القطيشات , وقاسم العمايري الرحاحله , ويوسف الاحمد جدُّ ذوقان الحسين العوامله , وصليبي جدُّ سعيد باشا الصليبي .

ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) أنَّ الحمامرة يتوزَّعون في أكثر من مدينة في الأردن وفلسطين على النحو التالي :

} حمامرة بيت راس : وجدُّهم عوده هو شقيقُ حسين جدِّ حمامرة السلط .

} حمامرة جبع : وجدُّهم مسعود هو شقيقُ حسين جدِّ حمامرة السلط وشقيقُ عوده جدِّ حمامرة بيت راس .

} حمامرة الناصرة.

} حمامرة الخليل , وينتشرون في الخليل وبرج حمُّور وبني نعيم . 

كما يشيرُ الكتابُ إلى وجود قسم من الحمامرة في الشام وهم من فرق النعيم ويقيمون في قرى حوش خرابو والبلالية و القاسمية وفي بلدة الحمُّورية التي يُرجَّحُ أنها أخذت اسمها من إسم الحمامرة , كما يشيرُ إلى عشيرةٍ تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة في قضاء السماوة في لواء الديوانية في العراق . 

وتضمُّ عشيرة حمامرة السلط أربعَ عائلاتٍ هي: 

} الحسينات , وينحدرون من نسل حسين العلي أبو حمور .

} النفيلات , وينحدرون من نسل نفيل الموسى أبو حمور . 

} السلامات , وينحدرون من نسل سلامة محمد أبو حمور .

} الحساسنة , وأصلهم من حمامرة جبع الذين ينحدرون من نسل مسعود شقيق حسين الذي هو جدُّ حمامرة السلط وشقيق عوده الذي هو جدُّ حمامرة بيت راس .

ويورد الدكتور محمود محسن فالح المهيدات في كتابه( عشائر شمالي الأردن ) أن عشيرة آل الحموري (الحمامرة) تعود بجذورها إلى مدينة الخليل بفلسطين حيث ارتحل منها ثلاثة أشقاء فاستقرَّ أحدُهم واسمه مسعود في قرية جبع في منطقة نابلس , واستقرَّ حسينٌ في منطقة السلط وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة , واستقرَّ الثالث واسمه عوده في بلدة بيت راس القريبة من اربد في شمال الأردن وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة آل الحموري (الحمامرة) وتوزعت في بلدة بيت راس وفي بلدة قميم في ناحية الةسطية .

وفي كتابه (قاموس العشائر في الأردن وفلسطين) يشيرُ الباحث حنا عمَّاري إلى عشيرة أبو حمور في السلط دون إعطاء تفاصيل عن جذورها , ويشيرُ إلى عشيرة مسلمة تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة يقول إنَّ أصلهم من الخليل وكان جدُّهم حسين قد ارتحل من الخليل إلى السلط , ويذكرُ أنهم يلتقون بصلة أبناء العمومة مع عشيرة الحمامرة في بيت راس القريبة من اربد الذين تشكلوا من أعقاب عوده وهو شقيق حسين جدُّ حمامرة السلط , ومع حمامرة جبع القريبة من نابلس الذين ينحدرون من نسل مسعود وهو شقيق عوده وحسين .

ويشير عمَّاري إلى عشيرة فلسطينية مسيحية تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة وأصلهم من بني معلوف الذين ينتسبون للغساسنة .

ويوردُ عمَّاري أسماء ثلاثة عشائر تحملُ اسمَ الحمُّوري إحداهما تسكن في قرية قميم في شمال الأردن وهم فرع من عشيرة البرارشة الكركية وكانوا قد نزحوا إلى قميم , والثانية تسكن في بئر السبع بفلسطين , والثالثة تسكن في مدينة الخليل في محلة القلعة .

ويعزِّزُ فريدريك.ج. بيك في كتابه ( تاريخ شرقي الأردن وقبائلها)الرواية التي تذكرُ أنَّ ثلاثة أشقاء هاجروا من مدينة الخليل فاستقرَّ حسين في السلط وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة السلطية , واستقرَّ مسعود في قرية جبع في منطقة نابلس بفلسطين وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة حمامرة نابلس, واستقرَّ عوده في قرية بيت راس في منطقة اربد وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة أو الحموري .

ويوردُ كتابُ (معجم العشائر الفلسطينية) لمؤلفه الباحث محمد محمد حسن شرَّاب أسماء خمس عشائر فلسطينية تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة تتوزَّعُ على حوسان و جبع والخليل والناصرة وجنين , ولكنه لم يتطرق إلى وجودِ أو عدم وجودِ علاقة قرابة بينها , كما يوردُ اسمي عشيرتين تحملان اسمَ الحمُّوري في الخليل وبئر السبع .

ويذكرُ المؤرِّخُ مصطفى مراد الدبَّاغ في كتابه ( القبائل العربية وسلائلها في بلادنا فلسطين) أن حِمْيَر الذي تنحدرُ من نسله عشائر الحمامرة في الأردن وفلسطين هو حِمْيَر بن سبأ بن عبد شمس بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان وهو جدُّ العرب القحطانية , ويذكر أنه سُمِّيَ حِمْيَر لغلبة اللون الأحمر على ملابسه .

ويذكرُ الدبَّاغ أنَّ قسما من قبيلة قضاعة من قبيلة حِمْيَر ارتحلوا إلى بلاد الشام وتنصَّروا وتحالفوا مع الرومان الذين استعملوهم على حكم بادية الشام , ولمَّا بزغت شمسُ الإسلام أسلمَ العديدُ من قضاعة وتوزَّعوا في بلاد الشام وكان منهم بنو قدامه الذين استقرُّوا في جماعين وجوارها في جبل نابلس , ونزلوا في دمشق أيام حروب الفرنجة , وتوزَّعت قضاعة بلاد الشام على عدَّةِ بطون هي بنو كلب و بلي وجهينة وجرم و قدامة وبنو بهراء وبنو عذره والقين مسكة, وربَّما كانَ حمامرة الأردن وفلسطين من نسل أحدِ هذه البطون من قضاعة بن حِمْيَر من العرب القحطانية .

ويشيرُ المؤرِّخُ مصطفى مراد الدبَّاغ في الجزء الثالث من القسم الثاني من كتابه (بلادنا فلسطين)إلى عشيرة الحمامرة في بلدة جبع القريبة من نابلس ويذكرُ أنَّ أصلهم من الخليل, كما يشيرُ إلى حمامرة بيت راس القريبة من اربد وهي إحدى قرى منطقة بني جهمه أو البطون (البطين) , ويذكرُ أنهم من الخليل وأنَّ لهم أبناء عم في جبع في منطقة جنين وفي نابلس وفي السلط

ويورد الدبَّاغ في الجزء الأول من القسم الأول من ( بلادنا فلسطين) أنَّ عائلة مسيحية في الناصرة في فلسطين تحمل اسم الحمامرة تعود بجذورها إلى الغساسنة







ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) لمؤلفه الباحث ياسين صالح أبو حمور أنَّ الدولة الحِمْيَرية استمرت في الحكم في اليمن قرونا عديدة, وعندما انهار سدُّ مأرب حوالي 450م تفرَّق الحِمْيَريون في كلِّ صوبٍ وحدبٍ , وضُربَ المثلُ في تفرُّقهم فقيلَ (تفرَّقوا أيدي سبأ), وسبأ هو ابنُ لهيعة ابنُ حِمْيَر, وكان ممن تفرَّقوا من قبيلة حِمْيَر قسمٌ ارتحلَ إلى بلاد الشام واستقرُّوا في تدمر وسلمية والعاصمية وحمص فعمروها ودانت لهم زعامتها .

ولما بُعثَ الرسولُ محمدٌ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالإسلام أسلمَ العديد من شيوخ حِمْيَر ومنهم الصحابيُ الجليلُ فروة بن مسيك الذي ينتهي نسبه إلى سبأ بن لهيعة بن حِمْيَر , والصحابي الجليل أبرهة بن شرحبيل الحِمْيَري وهو الذي فرش له النبيُ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رداءه وهو يقولُ إذا أتاكم سيِّدُ قوم فأكرموه , وهذا كريمُ قومهِ), ومنهم الصحابي الجليل الحارث بن كلال الحِمْيَري . 

ويشيرُ كتابُ (عشيرة الحمامرة ) إلى هجرة أبناء الصحابي الجليل أبرهة بن شرحبيل الحِمْيَري إلى بلاد الشام في عهدِ الخليفة الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - , والأرجحُ أنَّ عشائر الحمامرة والحموري وأبو حمُّور وغيرها من العشائر التي ترتبط بقرابة معها هم من أعقابِ النفر الذين ارتحلوا من الحجاز إلى بلاد الشام من أبناء أبرهة بن شرحبيل الحِمْيَري وهم كريب و شرحبيل و يعفر و بحير ومحمد والحجاج والصباح, وكان كريبُ بن أبرهة سيِّدَ حِمْيَر وزعيمها في الشام ومصر في عهد الخليفة الأموي معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنهما , وكان إذا أنتقلَ من مكان إلى مكان حفَّ به خمسمائة فارس من حِمْيَر بسلاحهم .

وينقلُ كتابُ (عشيرة الحمامرة ) عن الوزير السابق المحامي ضيف الله الحمود الذي كان مرجعا في الأنسابِ أنَّ عشيرة الحمامرة في بيت راس و السلط وأقرباءهم آل الحموري في الخليل كان أجدادُهم من جُندِ بطل حطين ومحرر القدس صلاح الدين الأيوبي , وقد استقرَّ قسمٌ منهم في الخليل بعد الانتصار الذي أجراه الله عزَّ وجلَّ للجيش الإسلامي بقيادة البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي في معركة حطين التي أعقبها تحرير القدس الشريف من احتلال جيوش الفرنجة , ولكنَّ كثيرا منهم اضطرُّوا إلى الارتحال من الخليل إلى الكرك بعد اجتياح المغول لبلاد الشام في عام 658 هجرية - 1260 م , فسكنَ قسمٌ منهم في الكرك في بلدة المنشية التي صارت تعرفُ باسم منشية أبو حمور , ثمَّ لم يلبثوا أن ارتحلوا من المنشية إلى السلط , وسكنَ قسمٌ في بيت راس القريبة من إربد , وسكنَ قسمٌ في بلدة جبع بفلسطين , وبقي قسمٌ في الخليل ومن أعقابهم تشكلت عشيرة آل الحموري الخليلية . 

ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) أنَّ حمامرة السلط ينحدرون من نسل جدِّهم حسين الأول الذي انتقل إلى السلط من الكرك (المنشية) بعد الغزو المغولي في عام 658 1260م , واستقرَّ في قلعةِ السلط التي يُطلقُ على أحد أبراجها اسم برج أبو حمور إلى جانب أسماء برج الحاج وبرج حسين الصبح وبرج خيار.

ويذكرُ المؤرِّخُ محمود العابدي أسماء عدد من شيوخ السلط الذين قاوموا القائد المصري إبراهيم باشا عندما هاجم قلعة السلط عام 1249هجرية - 1832م وهم الشيخ حسين العلي أبو حمُّور , وحسين الصبح جدُّ الفواعير في عين الباشا , ومحمود الحاج جدُّ عبد الحليم النمر العربيات, ومحمد سلامة الحاج جدُّ القطيشات , وقاسم العمايري الرحاحله , ويوسف الاحمد جدُّ ذوقان الحسين العوامله , وصليبي جدُّ سعيد باشا الصليبي .

ويذكرُ كتابُ ( عشيرة الحمامرة ) أنَّ الحمامرة يتوزَّعون في أكثر من مدينة في الأردن وفلسطين على النحو التالي :

} حمامرة بيت راس : وجدُّهم عوده هو شقيقُ حسين جدِّ حمامرة السلط .

} حمامرة جبع : وجدُّهم مسعود هو شقيقُ حسين جدِّ حمامرة السلط وشقيقُ عوده جدِّ حمامرة بيت راس .

} حمامرة الناصرة.

} حمامرة الخليل , وينتشرون في الخليل وبرج حمُّور وبني نعيم . 

كما يشيرُ الكتابُ إلى وجود قسم من الحمامرة في الشام وهم من فرق النعيم ويقيمون في قرى حوش خرابو والبلالية و القاسمية وفي بلدة الحمُّورية التي يُرجَّحُ أنها أخذت اسمها من إسم الحمامرة , كما يشيرُ إلى عشيرةٍ تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة في قضاء السماوة في لواء الديوانية في العراق . 

وتضمُّ عشيرة حمامرة السلط أربعَ عائلاتٍ هي: 

} الحسينات , وينحدرون من نسل حسين العلي أبو حمور .

} النفيلات , وينحدرون من نسل نفيل الموسى أبو حمور . 

} السلامات , وينحدرون من نسل سلامة محمد أبو حمور .

} الحساسنة , وأصلهم من حمامرة جبع الذين ينحدرون من نسل مسعود شقيق حسين الذي هو جدُّ حمامرة السلط وشقيق عوده الذي هو جدُّ حمامرة بيت راس .

ويورد الدكتور محمود محسن فالح المهيدات في كتابه( عشائر شمالي الأردن ) أن عشيرة آل الحموري (الحمامرة) تعود بجذورها إلى مدينة الخليل بفلسطين حيث ارتحل منها ثلاثة أشقاء فاستقرَّ أحدُهم واسمه مسعود في قرية جبع في منطقة نابلس , واستقرَّ حسينٌ في منطقة السلط وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة , واستقرَّ الثالث واسمه عوده في بلدة بيت راس القريبة من اربد في شمال الأردن وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة آل الحموري (الحمامرة) وتوزعت في بلدة بيت راس وفي بلدة قميم في ناحية الةسطية .

وفي كتابه (قاموس العشائر في الأردن وفلسطين) يشيرُ الباحث حنا عمَّاري إلى عشيرة أبو حمور في السلط دون إعطاء تفاصيل عن جذورها , ويشيرُ إلى عشيرة مسلمة تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة يقول إنَّ أصلهم من الخليل وكان جدُّهم حسين قد ارتحل من الخليل إلى السلط , ويذكرُ أنهم يلتقون بصلة أبناء العمومة مع عشيرة الحمامرة في بيت راس القريبة من اربد الذين تشكلوا من أعقاب عوده وهو شقيق حسين جدُّ حمامرة السلط , ومع حمامرة جبع القريبة من نابلس الذين ينحدرون من نسل مسعود وهو شقيق عوده وحسين .

ويشير عمَّاري إلى عشيرة فلسطينية مسيحية تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة وأصلهم من بني معلوف الذين ينتسبون للغساسنة .

ويوردُ عمَّاري أسماء ثلاثة عشائر تحملُ اسمَ الحمُّوري إحداهما تسكن في قرية قميم في شمال الأردن وهم فرع من عشيرة البرارشة الكركية وكانوا قد نزحوا إلى قميم , والثانية تسكن في بئر السبع بفلسطين , والثالثة تسكن في مدينة الخليل في محلة القلعة .

ويعزِّزُ فريدريك.ج. بيك في كتابه ( تاريخ شرقي الأردن وقبائلها)الرواية التي تذكرُ أنَّ ثلاثة أشقاء هاجروا من مدينة الخليل فاستقرَّ حسين في السلط وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة السلطية , واستقرَّ مسعود في قرية جبع في منطقة نابلس بفلسطين وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة حمامرة نابلس, واستقرَّ عوده في قرية بيت راس في منطقة اربد وتشكلت من أعقابه عشيرة الحمامرة أو الحموري .

ويوردُ كتابُ (معجم العشائر الفلسطينية) لمؤلفه الباحث محمد محمد حسن شرَّاب أسماء خمس عشائر فلسطينية تحملُ اسمَ الحمامرة تتوزَّعُ على حوسان و جبع والخليل والناصرة وجنين , ولكنه لم يتطرق إلى وجودِ أو عدم وجودِ علاقة قرابة بينها , كما يوردُ اسمي عشيرتين تحملان اسمَ الحمُّوري في الخليل وبئر السبع .

ويذكرُ المؤرِّخُ مصطفى مراد الدبَّاغ في كتابه ( القبائل العربية وسلائلها في بلادنا فلسطين) أن حِمْيَر الذي تنحدرُ من نسله عشائر الحمامرة في الأردن وفلسطين هو حِمْيَر بن سبأ بن عبد شمس بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان وهو جدُّ العرب القحطانية , ويذكر أنه سُمِّيَ حِمْيَر لغلبة اللون الأحمر على ملابسه .

ويذكرُ الدبَّاغ أنَّ قسما من قبيلة قضاعة من قبيلة حِمْيَر ارتحلوا إلى بلاد الشام وتنصَّروا وتحالفوا مع الرومان الذين استعملوهم على حكم بادية الشام , ولمَّا بزغت شمسُ الإسلام أسلمَ العديدُ من قضاعة وتوزَّعوا في بلاد الشام وكان منهم بنو قدامه الذين استقرُّوا في جماعين وجوارها في جبل نابلس , ونزلوا في دمشق أيام حروب الفرنجة , وتوزَّعت قضاعة بلاد الشام على عدَّةِ بطون هي بنو كلب و بلي وجهينة وجرم و قدامة وبنو بهراء وبنو عذره والقين مسكة, وربَّما كانَ حمامرة الأردن وفلسطين من نسل أحدِ هذه البطون من قضاعة بن حِمْيَر من العرب القحطانية .

ويشيرُ المؤرِّخُ مصطفى مراد الدبَّاغ في الجزء الثالث من القسم الثاني من كتابه (بلادنا فلسطين)إلى عشيرة الحمامرة في بلدة جبع القريبة من نابلس ويذكرُ أنَّ أصلهم من الخليل, كما يشيرُ إلى حمامرة بيت راس القريبة من اربد وهي إحدى قرى منطقة بني جهمه أو البطون (البطين) , ويذكرُ أنهم من الخليل وأنَّ لهم أبناء عم في جبع في منطقة جنين وفي نابلس وفي السلط

ويورد الدبَّاغ في الجزء الأول من القسم الأول من ( بلادنا فلسطين) أنَّ عائلة مسيحية في الناصرة في فلسطين تحمل اسم الحمامرة تعود بجذورها إلى الغساسنة 

منقول

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا ملحم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> شكرا ملحم


 
شكرا إلك يا احمد على المرور 

 :Smile:

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):  :Smile:  :Smile:  :SnipeR (62): 

مشكورين يا شباب على المرور

----------


## northmail99

شكرا   على   المعلومات   

هاشميو  الوفاء     اردنيو  الانتماء


احمد  الحموري :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

منور يا صديقي ... وعلى رسي كل عشيرة الحموري ... :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلو الموضوع بيذكرنا بعشائر الاردن

----------

